# بدلة أم بذلة؟



## إسكندراني

كيف تُكتب «بدلة» أم «بذلة» وما أصل هذه الكلمة؟


----------



## barkoosh

الأصل هو "بذلة"، فالبذلة هي "ما يلبس في العمل والخدمة ولا يصان". والفعل بذل (الثوب) يعني: "لبسه في أوقات الخدمة والمهنة" (الوسيط). ولكن شاعت اليوم كلمة "بدلة" التي يقول الوسيط عنها إنها "محدثة"، كما أن المعاجم العصرية توردها


----------



## إسكندراني

أي أنّها ما تلبسه لمّا تبذل جهدك في العمل؟ حسنًا، شكرًا لردّك السريع


----------



## barkoosh

لا، ليس لبذل الجهد. تخيل كلمة "مبتذل"، كذلك هو أصل كلمة "بذلة"، فهو لباس لا يصان يرتديه الشخص في العمل. حتى إن كلمة "مبذل" تذهب أكثر من ذلك وتعني الثوب الخَلَق، أي البالي
طبعاً تطوّر معنى هذه الكلمة كثيراً


----------



## إسكندراني

آه أي أنّك تبذل البذلة وتستخدمها كثيرًا؟ أليس غريبًا أنّ الكلمة بالمعنى العصري تعني العكس تمامًا؟ بذلة السواريه التي يرتديها النّاس في 
المناسبات تُصان ولا تُرتدى يوميًا
شكرًا للتوضيح


----------



## barkoosh

هذا جزء من التوسّع في استعمال الكلمات. ألا يقال مثلاً "استحمّ بماء بارد" أو "استحمّ في النهر" فيما أصل كلمة "استحمّ" يرتبط بالماء الحارّ؟


----------



## lama

أسمعهم يقولون "بذّة" أحياناً لنفس المعنى، هل هذا الاستخدام صحيح؟


----------



## barkoosh

lama said:


> أسمعهم يقولون "بذّة" أحياناً لنفس المعنى، هل هذا الاستخدام صحيح؟


إنها "بزّة" لا "بذّة"‏


----------



## بن بشير

يبدو أن بزة ليست فصحى، ولكنها عامية محرفة وأصلها "بذّة". وينطقها بعض أهل الشام وبعض أهل مصر "بزّة".


----------

